# Dog Toys



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any ideas about indestructible "soft" toys for dogs? These would be toys like stuffed animals. 

Orchid's gone through about a million "babies" since she was a baby herself. Every time I buy from a good brand that I'm assured by a sales person won't rip up, with in three days Orchid has disemboweled the toy. 

What does everyone else recommend?


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

That's a difficult one. Lakota goes through toys like crazy also. In my experience the Kong toys hold up the longest and anything made with that thick rubber will last just as long - there are some toys that are squishy - but tough like the Kongs. 

Also I like the plush toys that come with extra squeekies - although, Lakota goes through them in seconds.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I just buy toys at the dollar store. Locally, our Dollar Trees have fleece Milkbone squeaky bones. Beavis isn't terribly destructive, though. The fleece tends to wear off eventually, but he likes his toys even when, maybe especially when, they're bald and gross.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you tried the plush toys made by Booda? Plush toys do not last long around my shepherds, but they last for quite a while with my Dachshunds. I got so tired of buying the plush toys for my shepherds that now I buy those canvas dog toys they last a lot long then the plush toys.


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 21, 2008)

They have a line of toys, I know Dr. Fosters carry's them among others, but its basically just the "skin" of a stuffed toy that still has squeakers and everything...there's no stuffing to pull out. My kids love them!


----------



## technotask (Feb 9, 2009)

My son likes thick rubber balls with chicken flavor.... he likes playing with it for a long time....


----------



## danica (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Lorina so that it is right way for dog toys..


Lorina said:


> I just buy toys at the dollar store. Locally, our Dollar Trees have fleece Milkbone squeaky bones. Beavis isn't terribly destructive, though. The fleece tends to wear off eventually, but he likes his toys even when, maybe especially when, they're bald and gross.


Thanks For That!!!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Have you tried the plush toys made by Booda? Plush toys do not last long around my shepherds, but they last for quite a while with my Dachshunds.


I'll have to try this, since Cupid tears apart most plush toys very, very quickly. I'd love to have some that last a while.


----------



## fuchsia-dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I have luck with this toy 

http://www.woofwoofdoggieaccessories.com/pd-squeaky-giraffe-plush-dog-toy.cfm

My dogs' love to dig the squeaker out and their toys usually torn apart within 1-2 hours. But the giraffe toy is so tough that the toy is still intact after 5 days of vigorous chewing...


----------



## smelly (Feb 11, 2010)

My dogs shred their stuffed toys within a day or two. We've had these Go Dog Baby Dragon toys for at least 6 months! 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3204745&utm_campaign=3204745&mr:referralID=NA&utm_source=googleproduct&mr:trackingCode=05D42C64-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&utm_medium=cse

They're cute and soft and really durable. They're a tad pricey compared to the cheap stuffed animal toys, but way worth it!


----------



## Baron1224 (Nov 8, 2009)

I tried the Go Dog baby dragon toy with my dog Baron and it was really cute but he had it opened and unstuffed within 30 minutes. I wish I could find a soft toy that would work for him.


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

i don't know much about soft toys of dogs but i think dogs love tennis balls and football, mine one always plays with tennis ball, 
lol, but i don't think they can handle toys like barbie.


----------



## clickntreat (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey the toy recommendations I've seen on this thread seem to be for small dogs. Judging by snowshoe's avatar - that's not her situation! My thoughts - every time you buy a plush toy, expect it to be disemboweled, but when there are rope "limbs" on toys, they tend to last a little longer for me. If I buy a plush toy, I'll buy a cheap one, or, like in the case of my dog Miles' stuffed hedgehog, it is only used for training! Someone said something about canvas toys - I think they do last a lot longer, but some dogs don't like them.


----------



## blueyedvl (Mar 19, 2010)

Try the Tuffy line of dog toys if you're looking for plush. They are extremely durable.


----------



## blueyedvl (Mar 19, 2010)

I found the place i ordered the Tuffy toys from: 
http://www.dogtuff.com/38-tuffy-vip-products

I had to dig back though my emails. They are a lot cheaper than other places.


----------



## JonnyNutro (Mar 29, 2010)

Different toys work for different dogs. However, I have found the braided fleece tug toys to be the best choice for my large and giant breed dogs. I have a few of the fleece toys that are over two years old! They are easy to wash as they go right into the washing machine. These may be purchased ready made for a fairly reasonable price or you may try what I like to do - go to a store which sells fabric remnants and buy a few fleece remnants. Then, make your own tug toys. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dog Tuff (Apr 9, 2010)

Snowshoe said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about indestructible "soft" toys for dogs? These would be toys like stuffed animals.
> 
> Orchid's gone through about a million "babies" since she was a baby herself. Every time I buy from a good brand that I'm assured by a sales person won't rip up, with in three days Orchid has disemboweled the toy.
> 
> What does everyone else recommend?


There really is no such thing as a indestructible plush/soft dog toy. The life span will always be limited with any chewer, but depending on the size of your pup Tuffy toys are Great, but if he's an aggressive chewer then maybe just try and stick with the rope toys. I love the GO Dog Toys NO STUFFING!!!


----------



## kailaq (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm having the same dilemma with my pug/jack russel cross. he likes chewing on nylabones but he gets tired of them easily, with squeeky plush toys he spends more time on. however, i find myself buying him 3 plush toys almost on a weekly basis. i bought those kong wubba things (first the one that looks like a fox then the one that's only nylon), hoping that because they're kong brand they would be tougher - i was wrong. my bruce went through them in an hour. i might just get him a rubber toy of some sort - its a lot softer than a nylabone. or a tennis ball as someone recommended. although i've heard that tennis balls are horrible for dogs (is this true?).


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

In contrast to the previous poster's experience, Sydney has not been able to harm her Kong Wubba (the smaller soft kind that says "snugga" on the side) and it's her favorite toy along with a plain old rope. She's not an aggressive chewer but she does like the rip open seams and eat the stuffing. She hasn't been able to get at the seams of this toy. It doesn't squeak though, but for us it's a good thing. Squeaky toys scare her!

Like others have mentioned about dollar stores, I get soft toys at Big Lots a lot. They're usually less than $3 and last as long as any other stuffed doy toy. They're very often name brand as well.


----------



## Rebeltexan (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought an indestructible dog toy by visiting indestructible-dog-toy.com , It has links to a lot of great items and other sites.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Check out Vo-toys as far as the make of the toys. They make a series of them from this http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/lighthouse/va.htm to this to these http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.co...lephant-moose-rabbit-duck-p-66187.html?ref=42 These tough stuffed toys!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

kailaq said:


> although i've heard that tennis balls are horrible for dogs (is this true?).


I think it partly depends on the size of your dog. I know that Oprah's Golden Retriever died due to getting a tennis ball lodged in his throat =( My giant dogs LOVE tennis balls, but I get them the larger Kong brand ones that don't fit in their mouth.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

If a dog is ripping up the stuffed kind of toy I normally stop giving them to them. I worry about them swallowing pieces and bits while demolishing them. I have seen stuffingless toys that are still plushie material but I still doubt I would give a chewer of these one as well as the cloth can still be blockage if ingested while shredding.


----------

